# Hippy and the nun



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Hippy on a bus sees a nun and asks her to have sex
The nun says she's married to God and gets off the bus
Bus driver says if you want to have sex with her I know she goes to the grave yard every night at 12
so just dress up as God

Hippy goes to the grave yard dressed as God and see the nun and says I'm God, I want sex

Nun says okay but it must be anal as I want to keep my virginity
So they go ahead and when they finish the Hippy says ha ha I'm the hippy
Nun replies...

Ha ha I'm the bus driver


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Not this one again :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Not this one again :lol:


+1 I swear I heard that when I was about 12 = a very long time ago 

Charlie


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

im glad im not the only one who gets slated for tellinf jokes :wink:


----------



## Gram TT (Aug 28, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------

